# Channel 4 documentary: Are you moving to the UK for love?



## TheGarden

*Are you changing your life for love?*

*Are you leaving your home, family, or friends to be with your partner?*

The BAFTA award-winning team at The Garden Productions in the UK is making a new documentary series for Channel 4 about love and relationships.

We are looking to talk to people who are planning to make a big change in their life to be with their partner. Perhaps you are relocating to the UK from another country? Maybe you’re changing your lifestyle or giving up something important?

Whatever your story we would like to hear from you.

Please email [email protected] or call Anna on 020 7645 3324 to find out more.

Calling does not oblige you to take part in the series.


----------



## xabiaxica

TheGarden said:


> *Are you changing your life for love?*
> 
> *Are you leaving your home, family, or friends to be with your partner?*
> 
> The BAFTA award-winning team at The Garden Productions in the UK is making a new documentary series for Channel 4 about love and relationships.
> 
> We are looking to talk to people who are planning to make a big change in their life to be with their partner. Perhaps you are relocating to the UK from another country? Maybe you’re changing your lifestyle or giving up something important?
> 
> Whatever your story we would like to hear from you.
> 
> Please email [email protected] or call Anna on 020 7645 3324 to find out more.
> 
> Calling does not oblige you to take part in the series.


I've moved your request to our dedicated 'Media Requests' forum


----------

